
How They Got Game:  history and cultural impact of intrctv sims and video games - Dowwie
http://web.stanford.edu/group/htgg/cgi-bin/drupal/
======
brudgers
Full article: [https://web.stanford.edu/group/htgg/cgi-
bin/drupal/?q=node/1...](https://web.stanford.edu/group/htgg/cgi-
bin/drupal/?q=node/1211)

